# EVH Going Mad?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a bit of a tranascript from EVH's phone interview on Howard Stern on Sept 8th.



> Friday, September 8, 2006
> 
> 
> FROM GUITARIST TO HEALER
> ...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Cancer from a metal guitar pick? From the sounds of some of those comments they should maybe do a brain scan while they are at it.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Well at least he's still alive, with the kind of fame, substance abuse and bumby career he has had, it has taken it's toll.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good God......


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Now that is the thing that nightmares comes from and why therapists are so busy. WOW!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ya I download the Stern show to listen to on my iPod. That interview was just bizarre. It sounds even crazier when you HEAR him say the stuff.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

here it is :tongue: 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32407599/01_HSS_1.mp3


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Rex Lannegan said:


>


What's a few brain cells compared to all those nose cells. 

A freind of mine met Eddie about fifteen years ago and was under the impression that he wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed. I don't think it's a recent development.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

> Eddie went on to say he and another man started a lab in Long Island to help people with cancer, and that they came up with a drug that got rid of the cancer he had on his tongue.


Coming soon to a GNC near you.....:tongue:


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Coming soon to a GNC near you.....:tongue:



HAHA...gimme some of that! I need to pour it on my axe!:wink:


----------



## monster (Sep 19, 2006)

as an esophagus cancer patient currently undergoing treatment,it really pisses me off to see people at the hospital go in for treatment and then light up a smoke as soon as they get outside.why are they wasting the doctor's time and the hospitals resources and still smoking?I quit 3 yrs ago and was diagnosed in march.the disease has spread to my lymph nodes,but they are responding well to the chemo and radiation.


----------

